# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Survival Stove

## Rick

The Background: 

I built three survival stoves and decided to test them against each other to see which one performed the best. Why bother building a survival stove? Three reasons come to mind. 

1.	Some wilderness areas are controlled by state or federal government and ban open camp fires at specific times because of fire hazard. That only leaves a stove option if they allow it.  

2.	While traveling in winter, it isnt always convenient to build a larger fire just for a warm drink or some warm food. A stove offers a quick and easy way to build a smaller fire. 

3.	In a true winter survival situation where a lot of snow is on the ground it may not be possible to find a lot of wood to build a large fire. You might, however, be able to find smaller sticks or dead branches that could be burned. 

The stoves are built from the following materials using ideas based on those I found elsewhere on the internet, with the exception of the vegetable can. Its my design for better or worse (although Im sure not an original idea). 

Stove 1: A standard 14.5 oz. vegetable can (without the plastic interior coating). Picture 2. 

Stove 2: A standard 46 oz. tomato juice can (without the plastic interior coating). Picture 1. 

Stove 3: A new 1 quart paint can (purchased at Home Depot), an 11.5 oz. coffee can, 5 metal screws. Pictures 3 and 4. (a 28 oz. vegetable can will also work in place of the coffee can. It is a bit shorter so it fits flush inside the paint can. Both the coffee can and the 28 oz. vegetable can are the same diameter. The coffee can was available so I used it). Its displayed in pictures 3, 4, and 5. (you can see the file marks on the can). 

I wanted to ensure there were like conditions throughout the test so I used a 1 quart can of kiln dried red oak scraps for fire wood in each stove. (I do wood working so I have plenty of bits and pieces). I used my fireplace so I had a no variables on wind and a constant temperature of 69 degrees. When the firewood was burned up in the stove, the test ended. 

For the water boiling test, I used the old style GI canteen cup because thats what I carry. This is the one with the solid handle that folds underneath the cup. Not the one with the wire handles. I used 2 2/3 cups (650 ml) of water in the cup for the test. 

The Tests: 

Vegetable can: 

This stove took about five minutes to create. I simply drilled some vent holes in the bottom of the can. I could do the same thing with a knife, a can opener on a multi-tool or a p-38 tool in the field if I had to. You could use anything that would poke holes in the base of the can. 

I originally wanted to test the vegetable can just for heat output but the flames were about eight inches above the can (impressive) so it got included in the boil test. 

Given the shape of the canteen cup and the small diameter of the vegetable can, I was just able to situate the canteen cup on the can so the flames escaped from the can up the concave surface of the cup. A round pot would smother the fire unless some notches or grooves were placed in the top of the can to allow the flames to escape. 

The small can produced a good amount of heat without the cup on top but the cup restricted the air flow and reduced the heat somewhat. I could lift the cup a couple of inches above the can and create a nice hot fire but replacing the cup tended to have a smothering effect. In a survival situation, enclosed in some type of shelter (beneath a fir or pine tree for example) the can would definitely be a comfort. Its small size produced quite a bit of heat and a nice layer of bubbles on the inside of the cup formed in about 8 minutes. It never did bring the water to a full boil but a few bubbles did break the surface and the water reached a nice 178 F. More than enough for a nice hot drink. 

The fire burned out after 22 minutes leaving only a few small coals in the bottom of the can. 

I am going to add some notches to the top of the can to spread the fire so a pot wont smother it and field test it shortly after Christmas. 

Tomato Juice Can: 

This stove took about about 20 minutes to make using a drill and a set of tin snips. I took some time to file down the burrs and sharp edges that were produced so I didnt amputate anything. If I were in the field and needed to make an expedient stove, I could probably make this same stove in about ten minutes using a knife or similar instruments described above. 

The much larger tomato juice can put out a bit more heat than the vegetable can. The fire burned much better because of the larger fire box. My canteen cup was a bit small to set very well on the open top of the can and while I could make it work in the field if I had too, I chose to place a small piece of brazing rod across the top of the can just to help stabilize the cup. For those of you using a pot, you should not encounter this problem because a pot is generally larger than the 4 3/16 inch diameter of the juice can. The large V shape allows plenty of room for the fire to escape and maintains an excellent draft regardless of what type of container is placed on top. 

The can drafted very well and produced a nice fire because of the open design. Again, a nice layer of bubbles formed on the inside of the canteen cup in about 8 minutes but never reached a full boil given the limited firewood for the test. The temperature of the water reached an even nicer 185 F. More than enough for a nice hot drink. 

The fire burned out after 17 minutes leaving only a few small coals in the bottom of the can. 

Two piece stove: 

Given the larger size of the stove (about three times the size of the vegetable can and about half again larger than the juice can) this stove put out a lot of heat. Frankly, I was surprised at how far out the heat radiated. The smaller diameter of the coffee can (3 1/4 inches across) allowed the cup to sit very well on top. A nice layer of bubbles formed on the inside of the cup in 5 minutes but never reached a full boil. The much larger fire box allowed the fire to burn out in 13 minutes but the water had reached 190 F. 

The design of the can would not permit you to build an expedient stove of this type in the field. Rather, this is one you would make at home and carry with you. But it is a nice design. Its much taller than the other two so level ground would be a consideration for stability. 

Conclusion: 

While this test was far from scientific, I did attempt to control a number of variables so I could make an honest comparison. Given the very small size of the vegetable can, I was forced to use smaller pieces of wood and had to feed the fire every two or three minutes. The larger size of the juice container and two piece stove allowed me to add all the wood at once and I was able to use a bit larger pieces of wood to sustain the fire. In general, the larger stoves used pieces ¾ x ½ x 4 inches while the vegetable can was limited to ½ x ½ by 2 inches. 

Given the fact that mankind has trampled just about everywhere and left his litter there as well, a can of any type could be manufactured with some ease into an expedient stove. 

The vegetable can produced a nice fire and good heat and could be used to cook over with little effort. If I had to I could tape the holes closed or tie a bandana around the bottom of the can to retain water long enough to drink from. So it also offers some multi use options. Im a bit anxious to see what I can do with it outdoors with the notches added.  

The juice can was just a nice stove. Its simple, its easy and quick to make and it put out more heat than the vegetable can. Its large V opening allows you to add small amounts of wood easily without disturbing whatever you are cooking. With the proper shelter, this stove could be used to keep you warm as well. 

The two piece can is a hot stove. Its more complicated and a bit less stable because of its height so I have to rate it down a bit for that. Still, its a great stove that puts out a lot of heat and would do a very nice job cooking up a meal. 

I suppose the most important thing about this test is that materials you would not normally consider as survival equipment or might even walk past out in the wild can certainly be made into just that. The next time you find a can lying in the woods. Pick it up and cart it out with you. Not only are you cleaning up the environment but you may have just found the best little wood stove around.

----------


## Rick

A bit of an update: 

I went back and cut five inverted notches in the vegetable can and repeated the test. This time covering the can with the cup. It still smothered the fire. Bubbles formed on the inside of the cup in about 8 minutes but the small fire chamber and covered top produced a lot of smoke. The fire only lasted 17 minutes in this test and the water temperature only reached 170 degrees. 

Still, it is a vegetable can and if that's all you have it can make a heck of stove. By holding the pot, pan or cup a couple of inches above the can to allow the fire to better draft and continuing to feed pieces of wood to the fire you could still have a nice hot drink or meal or simply use it as a heater if you did not have anything to heat water in.

----------


## nell67

Been a busy boy today, Rick. Thanks for sharing the info you learned.

----------


## Proud American

Yah Rick Thanks read it twice to make sure I understood, think im goin to try it out myself. Though if u were truly lost in the midle of no where finding a can would be dificult but bringing food would probably mean u had a can on hand so the argument is just a comment

----------


## Aurelius95

Thanks for sharing your results.  As far as the vegestable can goes, is there a way you could make a lift to keep it off the edge?  Maybe using the top of the can?  By the way, anyone ever try making the Pepsi can stove?  Rick, you've inpsired me to try it.

http://www.pcthiker.com/pages/gear/pepsistove.shtml

----------


## Sarge47

I wanna join Rick's Scout Troop!  It's gotta be a blast!  BTW, J. Wayne Fears shows how to make a survival stove by poking holes in the side of a regular-sized can and burning pine sap in it. :Cool:

----------


## Rick

Aurelius - Go to: 

http://www.backpacking.net/makegear.html

and scan down to stoves. They have a bunch of home mades that might give you some ideas. I have a Trangia alcohol stove but you have the problem of packing the alcohol and then running out of alcohol God knows where. 

For my test, I wanted to put together something that burned wood so I could just pick my fuel up along the way. I wanted something that I might actually find outdoors in a survival situation. The two piece stove required a bit of manufacturing that I wouldn't do in the bush but overall I was pleased. As far as lifting it above the can, sure. I saw a number of larger stoves on the internet that had done that very thing. However, if I were lucky enough to find a can in the wild I probably wouldn't have something to manufacture a lift for it. So I wanted to try it "as is". For my cup, it was workable as a stove. But even more important, it worked very well as a heater.

My scout troop is the BEST, Sarge. We're doing OBGYN field exams next week. Most of the den's fathers all want to be there. Crazy guys.

----------


## nell67

Sorry Rick,I wont be able to make that meeting! :EEK!:

----------


## dilligaf2u2

I picked up a Sierra Zip Stove. I have a solar recharger for the batteries. Now weight is a factor. But for the amount of heat it puts out, I will gladly carry the few extra ounces. Once running it will even burn wet sticks. 

I have used this stove in sub zero weather. I keep a hand full of sticks in my possibles bag to get a fire going in wet weather. I sometimes carry a few BBQ charcoals for the fun of it. They burn hot and long. 

A small bottle of hand sanitizer is used as a fire starter, for those times I do not want to fight a fire into taking. I usually get a small fire going on the ground with the steel and move it into the stove when it is ready. 

I have also been know to take cedar wood chips for the smoker for the smell and to ward off the skeeters. 

The can stove works. I used one for years. I changed to the Zip stove when I could start using rechargeable batteries. I have warmed up a shelter with it a time or 3 and cooked for 12 people on it. 

The Woodgas stove looks like it would be a good choice also. 

I have a canteen cup with heater. I cut the hole in the bottom of the heater a bit larger. I have used sticks with it as a wood burner stove. It works well and carries better then a can stove. 

Don

----------


## Rick

I've looked at the Zip stoves. It's a neat idea. Sort of a mini forge. My reservation are: 1. it uses batteries, 2. The fan isn't waterproof and 3. the batter pack isn't water proof. Lot's of fail points from my perspective. BUT, lot's of folks use them and swear by them so they have to have a lot of good points as well. I've also read of folks installing a rheostat to adjust the fan speed. I'll bet with the fan running that is one hot fire. "We'll be having rabbit stew tonight followed by forging our own knives."  :Big Grin: 

Nell - You are welcome to attend the meeting. It should be fun. OBGYN - Outdoor Boys. Growing Young Naturalists.......I just knew someone would bite. Teheheheh.

----------


## flandersander

Has anybody tried those alcohol powered stoves? Obviously there is a huge restriction when using alcohol as a fuel. The good thing is that alcohol, per ounce, has more stored heat NRG than wood so less fuel is needed. I have researched these on the net and found very good ideas. but thats what they were, ideas. so i invented my own. i boiled water in 3minutes 17 seconds. it was quite amazing. Any arguments that alcohol is a terrible survival fuel? yeah its not great but it would be good for backpackers and hikers.

----------


## Rick

I actually have a Trangia alcohol stove along with the whole Swedish mess kit thingy. I don't mind alcohol. It burns clean and hot and does a nice job if you can shield it from the wind. Wind just kills an alcohol stove. If I'm doing a couple days out then I don't mind using the alcohol stove. I also have an MSR pocket rocket that I carry when its really wet or I'm restricted from open fires. If I'm going to be out longer then I usually don't carry either one just because of the weight unless fire restrictions are in place. I don't want to lug a bunch of fuel around and take a chance on running out of fuel God knows where.

----------


## mbarnatl

I just ordered MBD Blackfly alcohol stove from  MiniBullDesign.

----------


## flandersander

What i really meant was the pepsi can alcohol stoves. I sell them on ebay and they go for like 5 bucks! its a sweet moneymaking device i guess you would call it. the pepsi cans cost me a buck and i make 5 for it. whats a trianga alcohol stove? never heard of it.

----------


## Rick

Trangia stove: 

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...icial%26sa%3DN

Here is what the whole kit looks like: 

http://www.surplusandadventure.com/s...it-330662.html

----------


## RobertRogers

> Has anybody tried those alcohol powered stoves? Obviously there is a huge restriction when using alcohol as a fuel. The good thing is that alcohol, per ounce, has more stored heat NRG than wood so less fuel is needed. I have researched these on the net and found very good ideas. but thats what they were, ideas. so i invented my own. i boiled water in 3minutes 17 seconds. it was quite amazing. Any arguments that alcohol is a terrible survival fuel? yeah its not great but it would be good for backpackers and hikers.


Yes, it works well but the problem is that the fuel is not always available

----------


## Rick

I played around with another version of a survival stove this evening using an empty Kiwi shoe polish can. I cut a strip of cardboard 1/2 inch wide and 20 inches long. I rolled the cardboard into a coil and sat it inside the shoe polish can. I then added about 1/8 cup (30 Ml?) of paraffin to the can. In essence, a flat, round candle. I clocked the burn time at 15 fifteen minutes almost to the second just allowing the stove to burn until it went completely out. I then made another one and used it to see if I could boil water.  

Once again, I used the old style GI canteen cup because that’s what I carry. This is the one with the solid handle that folds underneath the cup. Not the one with the wire handles. I used 2 2/3 cups (650 ml) of water in the cup for the test.

The best I could get was about 150 F. on a fifteen minute burn. 

I didn't have anything to measure the amount of paraffin I used. My measuring cup only goes down to 1/4 cup but I used about half that. There was no magic in the 20 inches of cardboard either. I just cut a strip I thought looked good. Like a kerosene latern, the height of the cardboard above the paraffin will control the amount of flame you have, how long it burns and how much soot is created. The higher the cardboard above the paraffin the shorter the burn and the more soot. 

This turned out to be a really compact little stove that has a decent burn time. Although it did not boil the water, a 150 F drink would be pretty good on a cold winter day. The down side would be when you could carry it. If it got hot enough in your pack I suppose it could melt so August in the desert wouldn't be practical. It also produces a lot of soot but as a survival stove, that's a mute point for me. On the up side, if you want to stop the burn just drop the lid of the can on it and it snuffs out the flame. I think you could manage two warm (not hot) drinks out of this stove if you had to and that might be enough to get you back to safety.

----------


## mbarnatl

Here is an article to read about... can you make an adequate DIY stove: "Explorations into Candle Stoves"



Here is a nice article on a Beverage-can stove.

Also, here is another link on home-made stoves.

----------


## Rick

Thanks! I hadn't seen the the Candle Stoves site. A lot of good information there. One thing I will rebuff from their site is the fact that they are hard to light. It really depends on how high the cardboard extends above the wax. If it's flush or below, you have no wick and will have no flame. If it extends above then lighting the one I built was pretty easy.

----------


## Gray Wolf

I find that the Ebits stove for it's size very good (4" x 3" x 3/4" folded).  You have 2 positions of the stove, 1) holds my Olicamp SS cup.  2) Opens completely to hold my Olicamp SS 7.75" plate. The Ebits fuel tabs are very small and there is no fumes or smoke, so you can use it in your vehicle if necessary. Each tab burns @ 1400 degrees F for 15 minutes.

http://www.bestglide.com/esbit_stove.html

----------


## Rick

You can store something like four fuel tabs inside the stove when it's not in use, right?

----------


## mbarnatl

Yes, you can store four fuel tabs in a closed stove.

----------


## Rick

Okay, now I've got another toy to find. Thanks.

----------


## Blitz

> A bit of an update: 
> 
> I went back and cut five inverted notches in the vegetable can and repeated the test. This time covering the can with the cup. It still smothered the fire. Bubbles formed on the inside of the cup in about 8 minutes but the small fire chamber and covered top produced a lot of smoke. The fire only lasted 17 minutes in this test and the water temperature only reached 170 degrees. 
> 
> Still, it is a vegetable can and if that's all you have it can make a heck of stove. By holding the pot, pan or cup a couple of inches above the can to allow the fire to better draft and continuing to feed pieces of wood to the fire you could still have a nice hot drink or meal or simply use it as a heater if you did not have anything to heat water in.


Rick

Try taking the little binder clips, the ones that fold, and put 3 or 4 of them around the top to give about a 1/4 or 3/8's draft between the top of the can and the pot.

----------


## Rick

I visualize what you are saying but what binder clips?

----------


## Blitz

Like these

http://www.restockit.com/Binder-Clip...source=froogle

Little black ones.  Clip them to the top upside down and fold the little silver tabs down.

----------


## Rick

Oh, yea! Thanks. That would work with ease. You can remove the silver tabs all together. Just squeeze them inward and they come right out. Now, what kind of an empire can I build with binder clip tabs. Hmmmm.

----------


## Blitz

Here is a video of the stove in action:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN30_tG7S3A

I actually just got one myself but haven't had a chance to fire it up yet.

BTW I'm not affliated with the maker of the video or the stove.

Blitz

----------


## Rick

That's the video that gave me the idea on one of the stoves. It's one I did a write up on. My review tells you want cans to use to build it. It's a blaster. I limited the amount of fuel so it was an equal comparison but if you were adding fuel as needed that rascal could flat cook a meal.

If you find the top can a bit loose then just bend a small spot in the bottom of the upper can. Twist the cans until the bend "locks" behind one of the screws.

----------


## Blitz

to the write up you did?  I would like to see it.

Here is another cool little stove I have.  Not me int the video BTW.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbR5nhLM2i0

2 pounds though, kinda heavy.  I keep it in my FJ.

----------


## Rick

It's at the start of this thread. That's what started it.

----------


## Blitz

> It's at the start of this thread. That's what started it.


Umm oh yeah, so I feel pretty dumb right now.   :Confused:   I thought you were talking about another thread, sorry about that.

----------


## Rick

No need to feel dumb. The only dumb question is the one never asked. There's a lot of posts on here and some subjects can be a bit obscure to find. :Wink:

----------


## Elkchsr

Here is a little different shoot off of your idea Rick

When I was in Scouts (30 years ago  :EEK!: )

We used one of the old 3 lb coffee cans

Cut a V in the bottom where you put in the wood (about proportionate to the one you made)

Then using one of the old can openers (that had a 'V' punch on one side, a bottle cap remover on the other) and put holes around the sides at the top about an inch apart

We cooked on these quite a few times (our scout master wanted us to get good experiences at every thing we did)

They pack easily as you can stuff the can with clothes and put back in your pack

One draw back, they are very hard to carry water in, but the good thing is they are very easy to make  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Actually, there is one sitting on my work bench. I'm trying to figure out how I want to butcher it. The problem with something that large is once you use the stove there is an obvious soot build up and trying to pack anything inside it just makes that something dirty. So you either pack it in plastic bags, which get shredded from the sharp metal produced by the can opener or you have this honkin' big dirty can you can't do anything with. 

That's one of the reasons I drilled the other cans. I wanted to avoid those sharp points.

I do think it would make a great vehicle camping stove for hunting or things like that. I guess when you get down to it. If you have time to make stoves out of cans you probably have too much time on your hands.

----------


## Elkchsr

Ahhh....

We would just wrap it in a plastic bag and yes, some things did get dirty...  :Smile:

----------


## dilligaf2u2

I have made several kinds of alcohol stoves. My favorite is the adult beverage bottle stove. I have an old Braslight 1 and the Military Trangia cook kit. 

I use the Zip stove most of all. For gas I have a Coleman 502 I got back in the early 70's. It still works great and does its job well. It is just to heavy (now days)for carrying long distances. 

Hobo stoves I have used a few times. Easy to make and work well in a pinch. The Buddy Burner wax-cardboard stove is a great idea for short term use and day hikes. 

Tea candles and a box stove works for baking. I have even made a solar oven out of a car window shade and once out of a maylar space blanket.

http://zenstoves.net/ 

is a good place to look! 

Don

----------


## Capt.Canuck

> I find that the Ebits stove for it's size very good (4" x 3" x 3/4" folded).  You have 2 positions of the stove, 1) holds my Olicamp SS cup.  2) Opens completely to hold my Olicamp SS 7.75" plate. The Ebits fuel tabs are very small and there is no fumes or smoke, so you can use it in your vehicle if necessary. Each tab burns @ 1400 degrees F for 15 minutes.
> 
> http://www.bestglide.com/esbit_stove.html



I have one of those Esbit stoves too.  Got it back in ~'92 when I was with the Cdn Forces, and it's still going strong. Folds up nice and compact, and you can store the fuel tabs inside when not in use.  I believe it was issued kit, but I may be wrong.

GW, have you ever used it just over hot coals - i.e. a wood fire?  If so, how did it fare?

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

Rick I dont know exactly how you did your veggie stove but mine I put holes in the top opposite side of the can from where I put the wood in and it still didnt do real well, so i designed another same way except I installed three supports (made from coat hanger wire across the top which raised the cup up off it about 1/2 inch and it worked much better . I also own 2 trangia's , 1 etowah, 1 titanium triad I believe its called and of course the very infamous pepsi can stove all work well the triad is a pain to fill though and must be filled completely to get it to light all in all i use the etowah and trangia models mostly as the etowah holds 4 oz and both the etowah and trangia models can simmer which I trully like .

----------


## UnknownWarrior

> I have one of those Esbit stoves too.  Got it back in ~'92 when I was with the Cdn Forces, and it's still going strong. Folds up nice and compact, and you can store the fuel tabs inside when not in use.  I believe it was issued kit, but I may be wrong.
> 
> GW, have you ever used it just over hot coals - i.e. a wood fire?  If so, how did it fare?


Someone who got that stove from ebay india told me this:
"the stove I have bought is useless, you would spend a whole day trying to cook a meal at high altitude. A cheap kerosine pressure stove [Rs 100] that you can abandon/gift away on your last day will work wonders."

I'm about to buy this stove which looks exact as the esbit one (but which is no longer available on the esbit stoves site). So need guidance.

----------


## crashdive123

> Someone who got that stove from ebay india told me this:
> "the stove I have bought is useless, you would spend a whole day trying to cook a meal at high altitude. A cheap kerosine pressure stove [Rs 100] that you can abandon/gift away on your last day will work wonders."
> 
> I'm about to buy this stove which looks exact as the esbit one (but which is no longer available on the esbit stoves site). So need guidance.


I've got two different style Esbit stoves.  It really isn't so much the stove, but rather the fuel.  As Sarge has shown, you can use a tuna can for your stove.  I've never used mine at high altitude, nor have I cooked a meal on them.  I have used them to boil water for a hot drink or to re-hydrate a dehydrated meal.  I really like the the Esbit fuel.  The other fuel that I've used is Trioxane - I don't care for it as much.  In the picture, you can see the two stoves and their fuels.  The largers stove on the left is sold by Esbit.  The one on the right came with the Trioxane tablets.  The stoves can easily be modified with aluminum foil to help shield against the wind if need be.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I haven't used one at altitude either. The stove itself is just about bomb proof. The fuel is excellent, in my book. It cooks quickly, without smoke and you can blow it out and save it for later. It boils water as quickly as my MRS Pocket Rocket, maybe a little quicker. My oldest boy used it while I used the MSR and he was boiling water as quickly as I was. The down side to the fuel is...it stinks. At least to me. I find it a relatively strong smell but other than that, it's the berries. 

You can use just about any kind of fuel in the Esbit stove. Esbit, Triox, Wetfire Tinder or sticks.

----------


## Sarge47

I put cut pcs. of coat hanger across the top of my "Tuna can" stove for the draft & it seemed to work okay.  This is the thread that inspired me to make the stove, the idea being that I wanted a small one the was simple in design.  True, one may not find a coat hanger in the woods, but notches  carved in the rim with nails carried by the hiker would probably work.  Also, holes poked around the underside of the rim should work along the same principle of the Hobo Stove.   :Cool2:

----------


## Ken

I've used the Esbit at about 5,500'.  I don't recall much of a difference in boil time, if my memory serves me.  It's not a Coleman or a Primus or a Brunton and it's not intended to be, either.  It does it's intended job VERY well.

----------


## UnknownWarrior

> I've got two different style Esbit stoves.  It really isn't so much the stove, but rather the fuel.  As Sarge has shown, you can use a tuna can for your stove.  I've never used mine at high altitude, nor have I cooked a meal on them.  I have used them to boil water for a hot drink or to re-hydrate a dehydrated meal.  I really like the the Esbit fuel.  The other fuel that I've used is Trioxane - I don't care for it as much.  In the picture, you can see the two stoves and their fuels.  The largers stove on the left is sold by Esbit.  The one on the right came with the Trioxane tablets.  The stoves can easily be modified with aluminum foil to help shield against the wind if need be.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



Thank you crash and Rick for the helpful comments. I'm getting one right away. I like the one at the start of this thread but the esbit is foldable and compact which suits me better.

Even I don't need it at high altitudes. But the guy who told me tried it there. He says it doesn't work in less oxygen. Anyway it's fine for me. I would like to use it for boiling some water, cooking some rice - does it work for that? Using the Esbit fuel.

I'd also want a similar, small foldable cooker for a similar cheap price if anyone knows?

----------


## crashdive123

> He says it doesn't work in less oxygen.


Neither do I.  Seems like the stove and I have an understanding.  


> I would like to use it for boiling some water, cooking some rice - does it work for that? Using the Esbit fuel.


I don't see why not.  Keep in mind that for the rice it may take more than one tablet of fuel.

----------


## Ken

> Keep in mind that for the rice it may take more than one tablet of fuel.


Or just get the MRE rice side dish.  Pre-cooked and Ready-to-Eat!   :Smile:

----------


## UnknownWarrior

> I don't see why not.  Keep in mind that for the rice it may take more than one tablet of fuel.


I read in one of the posts in this thread that you can use the stove in two positions. Is that also true for the esbit? Using clips etc. I'd love to see a pic.

----------


## crashdive123

> I read in one of the posts in this thread that you can use the stove in two positions. Is that also true for the esbit? Using clips etc. I'd love to see a pic.


Give me a few minutes.  I'll run out back and dig one out and take a few pics.

----------


## Rick

Yes, you can. There is a two position detente. One for larger pots and one for smaller cups like a GI cup. The altitude thing would be exclusive to the fuel, not the stove. Check and see what kind of fuel he was using. 

You can store four (4) fuel tabs inside the closed stove so you always have fuel with you.  

The stove is 3 13/16 inches long, 3 inches wide and 3/4 inch deep when closed. When fully open, it stands 2 inches tall. It easily fits in a front shirt pocket when closed.

----------


## crashdive123

Not sure if this is exactly what you meant, but here goes.  I grabbed the smaller stove.  The first pic shows it closed up - smaller than a deck of cards - nice size for backpacking.  Opened up - and the third pic with an aluminum foil wind screen.  A small piece of soda can works well for that too.  As far as the two position - not really needed for this one, but for the larger one in the pic from post 41 - you can fold it in a bit.  Fully open it is too wide for my canteen cup, but folded in a bit and it works just fine.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Where did you get that thing? Is that an old one? 

Crash posted in #41 with the stove fully open. Here it is at the second setting. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Got that one from Cheaper Than Dirt.  It came with 12 Triox tablets.  They've gone up in price a little since I got them.  This one was $1.98 and is destined to go home with somebody from the Jamboree.

----------


## Rick

(Head slap! Doh!) That's a triox stove. I was thinking Esbit. I'll stop thinking now. Besides, it was hurting my head.

----------


## UnknownWarrior

> Or just get the MRE rice side dish.  Pre-cooked and Ready-to-Eat!


From what I read here, I think it will be great to use in emergencies. I've ordered one but can't find the esbit / hexamine tablets even on ebay india.

----------


## crashdive123

UnknownWarrior - while I may not be able to help you with getting something shipped to India, but when I Googled Esbit fuel India I recieved several responses.  You may want to contact the manufacturer directly and ask.

----------


## UnknownWarrior

> UnknownWarrior - when I may not be able to help you with getting something shipped to India, but when I Googled Esbit fuel India I recieved several responses.  You may want to contact the manufacturer directly and ask.


I tried befre but I could only get listings of manufacturers dealing with hexamine. Is this the correct name of te fuel?

This is from one of the searches:
http://www.trademart.in/hexamine/com...exporters.html

Only 9 results on google seach with exact word search:
http://www.google.co.in/search?hl=en...tryIN&aq=f&oq=

Unfortunately most of these take you to amaZon.com .

----------


## Rick

Esbit is made out of Methenamine. I have no idea how that relates to hexamine or whether one is a component of the other. 

You might try Amazon.com. I think they ship world wide.

----------


## LudwigVan

Good post! I have been meaning to experiment with stoves, iv'e already collected cans of all shapes and sizes.

----------


## Winnie

How about this fuel, might suit you too Crash as it's odourless. Havent tried it yet myself but I intend doing so. It's supposed to be Esbit compatible.

http://www.armyrations.co.uk/product...l_Gel_Fuel.htm

----------


## UnknownWarrior

> Esbit is made out of Methenamine. I have no idea how that relates to hexamine or whether one is a component of the other. 
> 
> You might try Amazon.com. I think they ship world wide.


Before getting from amazon, I've asked the guy with the esbit like stove where he got his extra tablets. I'll get a reply tommorow.

The stove that is on ebay india is not esbit make but is a look alike. Would that make a difference in working? I guess no?

Here is the one which I've ordered:
http://cgi.ebay.in/Portable-Foldable...3A1%7C294%3A25

----------


## crashdive123

> Before getting from amazon, I've asked the guy with the esbit like stove where he got his extra tablets. I'll get a reply tommorow.
> 
> The stove that is on ebay india is not esbit make but is a look alike. Would that make a difference in working? I guess no?
> 
> Here is the one which I've ordered:
> http://cgi.ebay.in/Portable-Foldable...3A1%7C294%3A25


It looks like it will work just fine.  For the price (under $2.50 US) you probably won't go wrong.

----------


## Rick

I agree. I don't know what the fuel is but the stove looks like it would work just fine.

----------


## crashdive123

> How about this fuel, might suit you too Crash as it's odourless. Havent tried it yet myself but I intend doing so. It's supposed to be Esbit compatible.
> 
> http://www.armyrations.co.uk/product...l_Gel_Fuel.htm


Looks kind of interesting.  We have a similar product (Sterno) but I have not seen it in the little packets like that.

----------


## UnknownWarrior

> How about this fuel, might suit you too Crash as it's odourless. Havent tried it yet myself but I intend doing so. It's supposed to be Esbit compatible.
> 
> http://www.armyrations.co.uk/product...l_Gel_Fuel.htm


If I didn't misunderstand and my memory didn't fail, doesn't the esbit solid fuel give out some strong odour?

----------


## Winnie

> If I didn't misunderstand and my memory didn't fail, doesn't the esbit solid fuel give out some strong odour?


Yes the esbit fuel does and it's not advisable to use it in confined spaces. The link I gave is Crusader ethanol based gel fuel. Hope this clarifies things for you. It looks like it could do the job and is supposed to last 20 mins.

----------


## Rick

I think there is an odor to Esbit when not burning, just stored. If I keep it in my pack, for example, I notice it when I open the pack. I have it stored in the box laying on a shelf and I don't notice any odor. I guess it can dissipate if it isn't closed up. 

I haven't notice a strong odor when burning. Nothing like triox, in my opinion.

----------


## Winnie

> I think there is an odor to Esbit when not burning, just stored. If I keep it in my pack, for example, I notice it when I open the pack. I have it stored in the box laying on a shelf and I don't notice any odor. I guess it can dissipate if it isn't closed up. 
> 
> I haven't notice a strong odor when burning. Nothing like triox, in my opinion.


When I broke out my Esbit in the power cut, Rick, in the instructions it recommended not using it in confined spaces and it was a bit whiffy. Perhaps it's the fuel that I've got.

----------


## Sarge47

> When I broke out my Esbit in the power cut, Rick, in the instructions it recommended not using it in confined spaces and it was a bit whiffy. Perhaps it's the fuel that I've got.


Winnie, have you tried those Gel-Packs you posted earlier in the Esbit Stove?  I can't see why they wouldn't work just as well.   :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

I certainly don't advocate using anything in a confined space. I'd never fire up anything in a backpacking tent. Under any circumstances. 

I've always been outdoors when we've used one so perhaps there has been enough of a breeze that I didn't notice it. Either that or our bad cooking masked the smell. (shrug).

----------


## Winnie

Hey Sarge! Yup they're on my list, I'm going to give them a try. Just to point out I didn't use the stove indoors, I must've looked pretty funny sitting outside my backdoor with with my fishing brolly covering the pot boiling! but at least I had a hot drink and a nice stew.

----------


## crashdive123

I've  never noticed an odor while burning either fuel.  The Esbit has a slight odor, but the Triox really stinks.  One batch must have had a broken seal because the stink was very noticeable before opening.  On that batch I notice that you would get a slight "pop" whle burning the tablets, but did not notice it on the others.

----------


## Rick

Oh, I completely forgot to mention...

You must wash your hands after handling Trioxane. It's toxic and can be transferred to your food and utensils.

Esbit does not carry that precaution.

----------

